# 6 month old kitten living on streets desperate for a home



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i have heard the final details today of a 5-6 month old kitten that is desperate for a home. for some stupid reason this girl has been put outside to live and although the 'owner' feeds her, she is locked out in all this weather. she does not want the kitten and has asked for me to rehome her she is NOT spayed and desperately needs to be indoors. i will spay her before she leaves for a new home. i am asking £50 as a minimum donation for this little girl. if anyone can help please get in touch


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Is she currently with you CG or still on the streets? She looks so small and young, still a kitten really!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Is she currently with you CG or still on the streets? She looks so small and young, still a kitten really!!


she's still out there at the moment. the lady is 'trying' to catch her. you know what they are like, can't be bothered i have someone looking out for her too so hopefully she will be here very soon


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh no! What a little beauty! Fingers crossed this little one gets a secure and loving home!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just a quick update on this little cat. i was about to make a phone call to arrange to collect her today, when instead i received a call. it turns out the little cat has been taken in by a rescue and is safe and warm now. it turns out that she is in fact a 'he' and will be neutered and rehomed asap. i want to say a big thankyou to CharlieChaplin who had offered 'Poppy' a forever home once the 2 weeks for recovery after being spayed would have been up. at least now 'he' is off the streets and being cared for as he deserves to be


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

So pleased to read this little cat has been found somewhere to be warm and off the streets,do you know for a fact that "he" has been taken in by a rescue, not just what the owner has said
Why oh why do people get a cat or a kitten, then chuck them onto the street its awful especially now the weather is getting really cold
Hope the kitten will find a forever home eventually


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

more help needed here

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/334738-help-wanted.html


----------

